# Gurkha SpecOp knife, cigars, & case???



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the Gurkha knife & challenge coin set w/ 20 cigars and travel humidor?

I guess there are two available, one with black knife and one with tiger stripe knife.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't answer your question but do you have a link to where this is available to buy? Looks interesting since Gurkha has been one of my favorite smokes so far.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Can't answer your question but do you have a link to where this is available to buy? Looks interesting since Gurkha has been one of my favorite smokes so far.


Here ya go!

Gurkha Special Ops Humidor, Cigar & Knife Combo


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

What a bizarre combo... but I feel that I'm holding myself back from buying it.

Had those been some cigars on my short term to buy list, it would have been a done deal.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link, very interesting combo indeed. I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool setup. Very close to buying some, wish I knew more about the cigars though...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I am puzzled why it would not come with a kurkhi.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

why wouldnt they sell it with a kurkhi?


also - you cant really tell but its not a reputable knife maker - ive never seen a knife like that (i used to be hugely into collecting knives, still sorta am just spending $ on cigars now XD) and it doesnt even look full tang - id email and ask about it - at least find out the steel used - could be pretty much a big clunky butterknife as far as we know.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice gimmick if the knife and case are anything like the cigars don't expect much IMHO!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice gimmick if the knife and case are anything like the cigars don't expect much IMHO!


lawls


----------



## Moon Man (Sep 30, 2010)

For any Wu Tang fans out there, it has to be the "tiger style"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice gimmick if the knife and case are anything like the cigars don't expect much IMHO!


Not against you or anyone in particular but as a noobie who enjoys Gurkha what is with all the hate towards them? Are they a "so-so" smoke with a high price? Or considered a gimmick cigar?

Would just like to know as I see the hate for them everywhere


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

So many marketing tactics out there...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Not against you or anyone in particular but as a noobie who enjoys Gurkha what is with all the hate towards them? Are they a "so-so" smoke with a high price? Or considered a gimmick cigar?
> 
> Would just like to know as I see the hate for them everywhere


The hate comes from a few things here are a few....

1. Gurkha tends to require B&M retailer to hold the high MSRP on their cigars, while allowing CI (and a few other online sites) to heavily discount.
2. Gurkha will change the wrapper on a cigar and call it a totally different, so instead of the cameroon wrapper as a choice on the Class Regent they put the cameroon on and call it a Nepalese Warrior
3. Gurkha tends to focus a lot their packaging. Many people feel the cigars inside do not match the quality of the packaging, therefore luring in new/unexperienced smokers to be an inferior product.

Now with all that being said. I am a fan of some the Gurkhas. The Nepalese Warrior, Centurian, and Triple Ligero are all on my regular c-bid list. To me it goes back to smoke what you like, and like what you smoke.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation teedles, certainly sheds some light on it for me.

And I guess their packaging worked on me since a box of Gurkha Legends was my first bundle purchase lol, but for $3 a stick I really enjoy them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Not against you or anyone in particular but as a noobie who enjoys Gurkha what is with all the hate towards them? Are they a "so-so" smoke with a high price? Or considered a gimmick cigar?
> 
> Would just like to know as I see the hate for them everywhere


Both reasons actually, there are a lot of better sticks for less money IMHO! That being said i don't hate them and you should always smoke what you like!:tape2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> The hate comes from a few things here are a few....
> 
> 1. Gurkha tends to require B&M retailer to hold the high MSRP on their cigars, while allowing CI (and a few other online sites) to heavily discount.
> 2. Gurkha will change the wrapper on a cigar and call it a totally different, so instead of the cameroon wrapper as a choice on the Class Regent they put the cameroon on and call it a Nepalese Warrior
> ...


Great post i agree!

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Zogg said:


> why wouldnt they sell it with a kurkhi?
> 
> also - you cant really tell but its not a reputable knife maker - ive never seen a knife like that (i used to be hugely into collecting knives, still sorta am just spending $ on cigars now XD) and it doesnt even look full tang - id email and ask about it - at least find out the steel used - could be pretty much a big clunky butterknife as far as we know.


All I know about the knife from what I've read, and the one that I've actually held; is that it's a full tang D-2 steel blade, supposedly from S.O.G. and it is quite sharp. As for why they didn't package a Kukhri, well I'll go out on a limb here and guess that since the non-SEALs personel issue cigars the SpecOps, Mr. Hansotia opted for a tactical knife; had there been a set dubbed "Gurkha" alone, then perhaps there'd be a Kukhri. That's my two cents.

I ordered set B, from Corona. Yes I am something of a Gurkha whore, amongst my whoring of Avo, CAO, Partagas, Perdomo... Every cigar brand out there minus Te-Amo and practically every core line of Macanudo excluding Vintages 77-93 & '97 Maduro, Jade, 1968, and the Cru Royale's.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

If the knife is SOG, that's a good knife. I've had a few and always loved them.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i dont really like gurkah cigars but i think that travel humidor is really nice lookin


----------



## Cyborg13454 (Jul 22, 2010)

The knife looks like an Extrema Ratio knife to me. An Italian brand that from what I've heard makes some very nice knives.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are the specs on the cigars: made in the D.R., 7.2" by 54rg, Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper, a Nicaraguan binder, and a Dominican filler. I'll have to checkout the Extreme Ratio line.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Cyborg13454 said:


> The knife looks like an Extrema Ratio knife to me. An Italian brand that from what I've heard makes some very nice knives.


I think you might be right, the set B knife does closely resemble ER's Shrapnel OG with Geo Camo finish. So it might not be a SOG afterall.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

There was something vary familiar with the knife design, but I could not figure out why. That is until the post about Extrema Ratio knives. I remembered a bayonet that had an unusual blade profile, and it was made by Extrema Ratio after do a little searching.

If the knife is not made by Extrema Ratio, then it is a knock-off of their design. I have found "replica" Extrema Ratio knives on airsoft sites that were made in China. I would hope Gurkha would have commissioned the knives from Extrema Ratio!

Until one can be inspected, it is hard to be sure.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I am puzzled why it would not come with a kurkhi.


 Well, Extrema Ratio does make a kukri knife. However it is too big to fit in a travel humidor.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

dasronin said:


> There was something vary familiar with the knife design, but I could not figure out why. That is until the post about Extrema Ratio knives. I remembered a bayonet that had an unusual blade profile, and it was made by Extrema Ratio after do a little searching.
> 
> If the knife is not made by Extrema Ratio, then it is a knock-off of their design. I have found "replica" Extrema Ratio knives on airsoft sites that were made in China. I would hope Gurkha would have commissioned the knives from Extrema Ratio!
> 
> Until one can be inspected, it is hard to be sure.


My set arrives on the 11th, I'll inspect it, and try to upload some decent pics.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

My B&M just got these in. A pretty cool concept in my opinion, plus it is a pretty good deal. $159.99 gets you the 30 ct travel humi, 20 Gurkha Spec Op cigars, th knife and sheath, and the coin. It is a big marketing ploy, but I have to say I was tempted to buy it. They are having a Gurkha event there next Thursday, may see if the deal is better that night!


----------



## Cyborg13454 (Jul 22, 2010)

One way to find out might be to email Extrema Ratio with a picture and description and ask them if they made the knives. I would do it but I'm lazy and going to sleep, sorry.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I doubt it is an Extrema Ratio knife, but a Chinese knock off.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I got the Spec Ops box and it is in. Have to pick it up when I get back home. Can't wait and I got a crazy deal on it.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

jsnake said:


> I got the Spec Ops box and it is in. Have to pick it up when I get back home. Can't wait and I got a crazy deal on it.


one of the offering's from Corona's?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

if it was made by a reputable company - they would have stated so.

why would you not mention that the knife is expensive if its all marketing? im 99% sure (1% being they were stupid and forgot to mention the knife manufacture but meant to) that its a cheap knockoff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Most of the focus by members appears to be on the knife and the travel Humidor! Great marketing as we are all men !:madgrin:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> if it was made by a reputable company - they would have stated so.
> 
> why would you not mention that the knife is expensive if its all marketing? im 99% sure (1% being they were stupid and forgot to mention the knife manufacture but meant to) that its a cheap knockoff.


I agree, I doubt hey would be selling a knife that costs a few hundred bucks in their kit for around $160for everything.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

RealtorFrank said:


> I agree, I doubt hey would be selling a knife that costs a few hundred bucks in their kit for around $160for everything.


The actual msrp is actually 500$.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

A bit of an update. I had the opportunity to quickly inspect both knives today. There were no markings indicating Extrema Ratio, but they were of that design style and appeared to be of decent quality.

The only markings were on the blade. One side has crossed Kukri knives and "K. Hansotia & Co", and the other side "SpecOps" "SRS Limited Edition".

I am not sure if it was SRS or 5R5, hard to tell but I did find this in a search of "SRS":

"SRS-15 - Japanese Powder Metallurgy(PM) steel. Excellent choice for kitchen knives. Ref - SRS-15 PM Steel Composition. As you can see, it's really high on Carbon, and all that Tungsten with Vanadium increase wear resistance significantly. Overall, it can get to 64-65HRC no problems. Akifusa gyuto that I have, is made of SRS-15, and I can only attest to its excellent performance."


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

If it had this knife, I might jump...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Most of the focus by members appears to be on the knife and the travel Humidor! Great marketing as we are all men !:madgrin:


LOL...none of the focus is on the cigars. I'd say give that marketing department a raise.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

ckay said:


> LOL...none of the focus is on the cigars. I'd say give that marketing department a raise.


Not unusual I would think. Gurkha cigars are not new, much has been written about them. There is nothing to write about related to the sticks. Twenty cigars might cost $110.00, the "humidor" might cost at least $40, and even a clone of a Extrema Ratio knife would sell for at least $75.00.

So $159.00 for the set to include a challenge coin is reasonable and unique. Now if it were some "store label" cigars... not so much!

Now if by some chance they actually commissioned the knife from Extrema Ratio (and that my be an extreme stretch - pun intended) the knife is easily worth twice the cost for the set from Gurkha.

I sent an email to Gurkha and asked if it was made by Extrema Ratio or if not who made the knife. I doubt I will get an answer, but it cost nothing to ask!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

dasronin said:


> Not unusual I would think. Gurkha cigars are not new, much has been written about them. There is nothing to write about related to the sticks. Twenty cigars might cost $110.00, the "humidor" might cost at least $40, and even a clone of a Extrema Ratio knife would sell for at least $75.00.
> 
> So $159.00 for the set to include a challenge coin is reasonable and unique. Now if it were some "store label" cigars... not so much!
> 
> ...


My SpecOp case just arrived, I spent some time looking over the knife... and the leg sheathe, made in Italy no less.








Now I need to find a suitable allen wrench to disassemble the haft. Additionally it is indeed a full tanto; nor is the steel composed of SRS-15, otherwise well so to would be the cigars as well, well at least the name band on the sticks.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

To whom it may concern,

I've yet to find a proper Allen wrench, I'll be going out to buy one today to disassemble the central quillions which are keeping the haft attached to the blank and blade of my Spec Ops knife in order to see which company fabricated the knives as well as to discern the type of steel used to forge the blades.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I've yet to find a proper Allen wrench, I'll be going out to buy one today to disassemble the central quillions which are keeping the haft attached to the blank and blade of my Spec Ops knife in order to see which company fabricated the knives as well as to discern the type of steel used to forge the blades.


I'm actually still on the fence on this set. Depending on what you find will end up pushing me in one direction or another. Looking forward to what you find opcorn:


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

:tpd:

Would love to see a better pic of the case too. Any indication who makes it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

mavmech13 said:


> I'm actually still on the fence on this set. Depending on what you find will end up pushing me in one direction or another. Looking forward to what you find opcorn:


After tooling around for a bit, I found absolutely no makers mark, country of origin, steel type, etc. I've several people in the IPCPR making inquiries for me to find out from the "Kaiser", as to the origins, etc. about the knife. It's a hidden tang knife.

All I can say is that the case appears to be a variant of the Madeline series of pelican stylized cigar cases; beneath the second row of Spec Ops is an over turned third pre-cut ten stick tray. The stock humidifier can easily be replaced with a Cigar Mechanic 25ct round travel humidifier as the the case has already utilizes a magnetic plate to affix the humidifier to it. The case itself is made in China, the cigars are from the DR, the leg sheathe is from Italy, and as for the knife (I've been told from one of my sources that it actually does have an MSRP of 300$ (not a Gurkha MSRP)).

An additional note, the haft/quillion/guard all bear striking resemblances to ER's Venom fixed knife.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> After tooling around for a bit, I found absolutely no makers mark, country of origin, steel type, etc. I've several people in the IPCPR making inquiries for me to find out from the "Kaiser", as to the origins, etc. about the knife. It's a hidden tang knife.
> 
> All I can say is that the case appears to be a variant of the Madeline series of pelican stylized cigar cases; beneath the second row of Spec Ops is an over turned third pre-cut ten stick tray. The stock humidifier can easily be replaced with a Cigar Mechanic 25ct round travel humidifier as the the case has already utilizes a magnetic plate to affix the humidifier to it. The case itself is made in China, the cigars are from the DR, the leg sheathe is from Italy, and as for the knife (I've been told from one of my sources that it actually does have an MSRP of 300$ (not a Gurkha MSRP)).
> 
> An additional note, the haft/quillion/guard all bear striking resemblances to ER's Venom fixed knife.


Now the most important question? Have you smoked one of the Cigars yet? When you do please write a review. I'm not paying that much for a knife, coin and Herfador till i know the cigars inside it are worth smoking. Espcially since the knife and coing are just marketing ploys, I could use the Herf though...


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

The knife is styled after a discontinued model of the Italian knife maker Extrema Ratio. Having inspected one of the knives in each of the Gurkha sets and recently inspecting an authentic Extrema Ratio knife... I will state the following with some confidence:

-The knife is not made by Extrema Ratio
-The knife is not of quality to bring a $300 price tag alone.
-Though the sheath is marked "Made in Italy" it is doubtful it actually is *.

*The sheath is a clone of the Extrema Ratio sheath with one glaring flaw. The rivets are chrome, where authentic Extrema Ratio sheaths use subdued (blackened) rivets. And there are near identical clones of most Extrema Ratio knives made in China complete with ER trademarks and "Made in Italy" markings.

HOWEVER, considering the typical price of the Gurkha cigars, the price of a comparable herfador, the "challenge coin" (a $10 value considering most challenge coins are that price), and the price of even a cloned "fake" ER knife (it is in the $75.00 Chinese clone price range). The selling price is a decent price for the package! ($160 - $10 - $75 = $75 for 20 Gurkha cigars and a large travel herfador).

I wrote Gurkha about the time I posted the original post in this thread asking who made the knife and have not (most likely will not) received an answer.

If I were working and had the disposable income... I would buy each of the two sets offered and consider it a fair price for 20 (40) Gurkhas and the (2) herfadors, THEN consider the knife & coin a freeby to persuade me to purchase the sticks.

ETA: I have done a lot of research on Extrema Ratio knives and traded for an authentic ER Fulcrum S this weekend. I found this Chinese website with clone/counterfeit ER knifes (link left cold on purpose) which MIGHT be the ones commissioned and I add again MIGHT to make the knives for Gurkha... as they are the best counterfeit ER knives I have found. AND the Gurkha knives I inspected were relatively well made (blade material unknown factored in). SINCE the Gurkha knife has no ER markings and it is a discontinued design of ER, really... no harm/no foul. http://www.knife911.com/extrema-ratio-c-21.html

2nd ETA: Here is an authorized Extrema Ratio USA knife site for those like me that appreciate a well made working knife. http://www.xtremeknives.com/



The_Smoked_Blade said:


> After tooling around for a bit, I found absolutely no makers mark, country of origin, steel type, etc. I've several people in the IPCPR making inquiries for me to find out from the "Kaiser", as to the origins, etc. about the knife. It's a hidden tang knife.
> 
> All I can say is that the case appears to be a variant of the Madeline series of pelican stylized cigar cases; beneath the second row of Spec Ops is an over turned third pre-cut ten stick tray. The stock humidifier can easily be replaced with a Cigar Mechanic 25ct round travel humidifier as the the case has already utilizes a magnetic plate to affix the humidifier to it. The case itself is made in China, the cigars are from the DR, the leg sheathe is from Italy, and as for the knife (I've been told from one of my sources that it actually does have an MSRP of 300$ (not a Gurkha MSRP)).
> 
> An additional note, the haft/quillion/guard all bear striking resemblances to ER's Venom fixed knife.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Dennis.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Now the most important question? Have you smoked one of the Cigars yet? When you do please write a review. I'm not paying that much for a knife, coin and Herfador till i know the cigars inside it are worth smoking. Espcially since the knife and coing are just marketing ploys, I could use the Herf though...


I've had two of them already, I'll not have a sufficient review up till December, or as a double feature in November. They are surprisingly good actually when humidified to around 72% otherwise they're dry on the palette. Body wise they are medium-full, the strength is medium. I've tasted anise, hints of apricots, bell peppers, butter cream, 72% cacao, cocoa, cracked white peppercorns, fennel, ginger, ground espresso, hickory, jalapeño peppers, madiera, mahogany, mesquite, oregano, saffron, tarragon, thyme, white chocolate, and white peppercorns. Granted that one won't experience all of those hints and flavors at once; every half-inch or so have variable flavor shifts. The created is firm, with a salt & pepper complexion, the smoke is cloud white. The double corona lasts a good two and a half hours.


----------



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

I received the special op kit 2 weeks ago

the black travel case will hold at least 30 sticks

the cigars were 7 1/2 x 54 with a dark oile wraper, the band was marked spec op. iIve only had tie to try one, it was about 1 1/2 - 2 hour smoke
very pleasing to the palet
mine came with the tiger stripe version on the knife
the knife is rasor sharp so watch out when handling

I ordered direct from Gurkha arount th middle of Sept.

cost was 150 plus shipping


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

bsief said:


> I received the special op kit 2 weeks ago
> 
> the black travel case will hold at least 30 sticks
> 
> ...


Actually they're 7.25", with a Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper, a Nicaraguan binder, and a Dominican filler. The as for the bands, the top band is the overused embossed gold Gurkha Legend band, the lower band is marked in gold leaf on a black background in two tiers, with the first tier "SPEC OPS" and the lower tier "SRS LIMITED EDITION".


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

To make it a little more tempting. Was looking around the site to see anything else I would like to bump me to $200 for free shipping and found this.



> https://www.coronacigar.com/products/free-item-of-the-week.html
> 
> We appreciate the orders you place with us at Corona Cigar Co. Each week we'll offer a particular item for FREE with any order of $75.00 or more.
> 
> ...


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like Gurkha is back at it.. Weekly deal on CI for $100

Kell,
Houston, TX


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I got the case stupid cheap, sans knife, coin and (thankfully) cigars. I stock it with better smokes, knife & silver coin. I like it.


----------

